# Clamp on rear rack



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

I would like to use my 'cross bike for commuting. Does a seatpost clamp on rear rack work well? Is it sturdy enough for a change of clothes, a few personal items, and a couple of thin folders with papers for example? Do you just use bungee cords to secure the bag? Thanks.


----------



## 93561rider (Dec 6, 2007)

An adel clamp will make a great mounting point on any tube. They come in 1/16 inch increments. So you don't really need a brazed mount to attach a rack. 

Just another option for mounting a rack on a road bike.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Seatpost racks are fine as long as the total weight isn't anymore than about 10 pounds or so. Non seatpost racks are designed to get the weight as low as possible, and seatpost racks raise the load about 5" or so. Some people don't mind, I think it's a pain. It doesn't sound like you're carrying a lot, so go for it.


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

I tried a few different brands of seat post racks. The cheap department stores type suck. I could never get them to stay in one place. The Trek brand worked the best. It had a long "Post" so my bag was far away from the seat. Which was nice. The only thing that I did not like was I had to have the shim welded to my seatpost to keep the rack from moving. But after the shim was welded. That rack was great.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Anybody got any suggestions along this same line while using a carbon seatpost???
Issues???


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> Anybody got any suggestions along this same line while using a carbon seatpost???
> Issues???




don't...

sometimes they can work loose, carbon post or not


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

The one I welded the shim on, was one of those heavy duty seatpost that was on my hybrid. Buy a cheap $20 nashbar seatpost, The trek rack, attach it, use it for commuting.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

I put a cheapy ebay seatpost rack on my son's MTB. He basically just needed a sturdier fender (he has broken two plastic rear fenders now) and this does the trick. His frame size is too small to accomodate a frame-mounted rack. 

I think the seatpost rack would hold a light load such as some clothes, but I wouldn't put more than 10 lbs. on it.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Here's a photo of the clamp-on rack on my son's bike, as well as an illustration of how he kept breaking plastic fenders  

This rack was about $20 shipped off ebay.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree w/ what OverStuffed says about not using more than 10 lbs. on a seatpost rack. 

At first I didn't believe him, and tried putting 20 lb loads on my Topeak QR rack. But then after I found myself kissing concrete due to the rack swaying, and hoping that there were no cars behind me, I decided that this guy I've never met was pretty smart.


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

The pros and cons I have found are specific to the type of frame I use it on. 
My legs hit the clamp when I have mounted a seatpost rack on my roadbikes. Also, they tend to ride too high up off the back wheel, affecting the balance and handling of the bike. 
I mount one on my MTN bike with plenty of clearance, it rides lower to the tire and is for the most part secure for loads to about 15 lbs. YMMV


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a seat post mounted rack for commuting. Been using it for about 5 years. I put a good 10lbs on it all the time. It's a Performance house brand (Transit) rack. A month or so ago, it finally broke. Some of the welds that hold the rack's platform onto the horizontal post gave out (got a couple more commutes out of it using wire/zip ties to hold it in place). Performance is really good with warranty issues, so they swapped me out a new one for no cost, even though I told them the old one was plenty old. The new one is heavier, but seems sturdier and is more adjustable. You can slide the platform fore/aft on the horizontal post. The only thing I don't like about the new one is that the aft end of the platform angles up a bit. I'd rather have it be flat.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I tried a seatpost rack but didn't like it because it throws off the center of gravity. It's also hard swinging your leg over the pack because it sits so high. Doesn't your cyclocross frame have mounts for a rear rack? A lot of them do. If not, you might also consider a large seatbag such as the Carradice Barley. That is what I use. I got it after trying a rack for a while. The Barley holds just as much gear as my rack pack did, but the weight is centered much better and it doesn't seem to affect handling at all. Looks better too.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have one on my commuter, and I really like it. I think it's a Nashbar, but I'm not sure. I bought the largest bag they had that would fit it. IME, it's great for commuting. Very convenient too. I bought the one with a quick release. This time of the year, my commuter is the only bike I ride. It's easy just to pop it off to go on a club ride on the weekend, then just snap it back on for the commute.

The bolt on the QR wore a hole in my tights, so I hacksawed it off, then rounded it off with a file. End of problem. Other posters are correct about the bike being a bit top heavy with te rack on. If you're going to carry your bowling ball & shoes, you could be in for some surprises. But under normal circumstances carrying papers, maybe a book, and a few necessities, it's pretty easy to live with.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*bowling ball*



Mr. Versatile said:


> If you're going to carry your bowling ball & shoes, you could be in for some surprises.


Maybe that was my problem! I gotta get a locker at the bowling alley.

Seriously, I was on a bike tour with my brother where I was using my seatpost rack with rackpack. The handling felt really funny one morning. I had to pick up my bike for some reason and immediately became very suspicous because it felt so heavy. Turns out my brother had snuck a big rock in my pack. I dropped him on the next hill.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> Maybe that was my problem! I gotta get a locker at the bowling alley.
> 
> Seriously, I was on a bike tour with my brother where I was using my seatpost rack with rackpack. The handling felt really funny one morning. I had to pick up my bike for some reason and immediately became very suspicous because it felt so heavy. Turns out my brother had snuck a big rock in my pack. I dropped him on the next hill.


:lol: LOL! :lol:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

even on a regular rack LIVE weight can get kinda squirrely. I ran to town one day for a BOX of wine....bungied it on real good and headed home. I was fine till I stood up to climb a hill and the 2 liter (2 kg?) started sloshing side to side.....scared the crap out of me.
fwiw.....any one that says weight does't matter....that extra 2 kg made a BIG difference with no gears


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Touch0Gray said:


> even on a regular rack LIVE weight can get kinda squirrely. I ran to town one day for a BOX of wine....bungied it on real good and headed home. I was fine till I stood up to climb a hill and the 2 liter (2 kg?) started sloshing side to side.....scared the crap out of me.
> fwiw.....any one that says weight does't matter....that extra 2 kg made a BIG difference with no gears


Uh huh! See? I told you shouldn't have drunk the other box first. Hah! And you wonder why it was squirrely.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Hey I almost stopped to drink this one to get rid of it....lol.
I had already ridden 50 miles and wanted some wine..no wine.....take the bike to town.....16 miles round trip for wine....lol.....that counts as some serious dedication to cheap wine...

As for the squirrely thing....there isn't a person that knows me that would argue against me not being wrapped to tight most days.....

Actually we needed the wine for up the butt....wine in a beer can chicken...


----------



## myorangefriend (Dec 18, 2007)

i bought the Bell ride N' Haul rear seatpost clamp rack. It's worked perfectly so far. It's a really tight fit, doesn't move around at all while i ride. The yellow bungee that it comes w/ broke in 2 days, but i just use 1 normal bungee cord anyway. My only complaint is that the seat gets in the way a little bit when i load bigger bags on it.


----------

